# Witches Kitchen Menu



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ok, I am just AWFUL with word play. I just draw a blank....I can not play on words at all!! LOL SO, I need help, plleeaasssee, in creating my menu.

I am serving:

chili
frito pie
hot dogs
chili dogs


I found the NEATEST most perfect wood sign at good will!!! I had also bought at a scrapbook store, a thick black poster board - I cut the board to fit into this wood sign - it looks amazing! I have the chalk bought to write the menu on - now I just want to make sure I have the words right - once it's written, there's no erasing it!! LOL

I could also use a catchy name for the "Diner".....

I know you guys are so amazing and creative, I hope I am flooded with ideas!! LOL


----------



## GraveyardMistress (Oct 2, 2009)

How were you planning to make your hot dogs? Pillsbury has a cute and easy recipie for "Mummy Dogs" :

Crescent Mummy Dogs from Pillsbury.com

For a name, you could do Crypt Cafe or Cryptkeeper's Cafe, the UnDead Diner, The Black Cat Cafe ... I'll probably come up with more


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I have seen those, and they are VERY adorable!! Would LOVE to be able to do that, but I'm making for 80 adults/kids....sooo...LOL time and sanity will not allow me to get that creative!  

I plan to grill them, but may have to actually just boil them, since I have so many to do!!


----------



## Haint (Oct 1, 2009)

A favorite play on words in Kentucky often has something to do with Road Kill.
Perhaps Road Kill Grill and the chili could be road kill stew or something to that effect. 

Now for the disclaimer, although there may be some that eat road kill. I don't know of anyone who actually does so. But our Boy Scout Troop loves to play up that theme.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hhhmmm, Haint, that's a good idea!! Hadn't gone that route yet!

Here's restaurant names I came up with:

Devil's Diner
Diablo DIE-ner
Salem Cafe
Broomstick Buffet
The Witches Cauldron
Three Sisters Bar n Grill
Black Cat Cafe (my personal favorite so far)
Eye of Newt Diner


Any of those sound better than the others??? I'm just at a lose here!! I think my creative juices are empty. LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> ok, I am just AWFUL with word play. I just draw a blank....I can not play on words at all!! LOL SO, I need help, plleeaasssee, in creating my menu.
> 
> I am serving:
> 
> ...


Hey BevAnn, your menu sounds a lot like mine. We're expecting about 80 people too. I found this rhyming/synonym site that helped me come up with ideas/words to call my food. I decided on dreadful dogs for the hotdogs and chilling chili for the chili. Maybe the site will help you
RhymeZone rhyming dictionary and thesaurus

I still need a name for our nachos. Hair Raising, Wicked, Gruesome Contaminated or Alarming ...I dpn't know...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> hhhmmm, Haint, that's a good idea!! Hadn't gone that route yet!
> 
> Here's restaurant names I came up with:
> 
> ...


I like the black cat cafe, broomstick cafe and Devil's Diner.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ooh Dipped - you just gave me an idea!! LOL I'm going to call my hot dogs - Warm Canines.

LOL

I have decided to call the place - The Morgue Cafe - People are just DIEING to get in!

Now...to name the chili....and Frito pie....


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the final cafe name. Great choice. 

For the Chili and Frito pie, how about....

Chili:
Ground corpse mush (maybe too gruesome?)
Spicy corpse chili

Frito pie:
Chip-n-mush pie (play off of the "ground corpse mush)
Corpse chili & chips w/ligament (or tendon) cheese
Fingernail chips with, corpse chili & cheese

LOL those may be way out there but what I thought of off top of my head. It's a great idea and will have to come up with some of my own for the kids' party here.


----------



## GraveyardMistress (Oct 2, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> Hey BevAnn, your menu sounds a lot like mine. We're expecting about 80 people too. I found this rhyming/synonym site that helped me come up with ideas/words to call my food. I decided on dreadful dogs for the hotdogs and chilling chili for the chili. Maybe the site will help you
> RhymeZone rhyming dictionary and thesaurus
> 
> I still need a name for our nachos. Hair Raising, Wicked, Gruesome Contaminated or Alarming ...I dpn't know...



How about Nuclear Nachos? Or Nightmare Nachos?


----------



## hellodarc (Oct 4, 2009)

*how to eat a road kill !!!!!!!!!!*

ofcourse they are !

Eating roadkill can provide you with a free source of meat that hasn't been factory farmed. It's free from the antibiotics pumped into most supermarket meat. Before you pick up any dead animal, there are a few things to consider. but always Know how to tell which meat is edible. A good way to know if roadkill is fresh is to look for roadkill on the roads you normally drive. If the roadkill wasn't there the day before, it's fresh. Don't eat roadkill that smells rotten, has maggots or fly eggs, looks sick or has ruptured organs. Roadkill with rigor mortis should still be good for a day during warm weather and three to four days in cold weather.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

GraveyardMistress said:


> How about Nuclear Nachos? Or Nightmare Nachos?



GraveyardMistress- I really like the Nighmare Nachos...just might go with that!


----------

